

Novell Offers Commercial Support for Mono 2.4 - ossreleasefeed
http://www.mono-project.com/news/archive/2009/Apr-16.html

======
st3fan
I wonder how many people really use Mono. I've always thought it was a failed
attempt.

Is anyone here actually using Mono for web or service development? Or even for
desktop apps?

~~~
zcrar70
There are quite a few Linux apps that run on Mono: Banshee, Tomboy, F-Spot,
Beagle, Gnome Do. Moonlight (built on Mono) provides the Linux version of MS's
Silverlight plugin.

Second Life uses Mono for scripting. Quite a few games (including iPhone and
Wii games) are written using Unity, which runs on Mono. Mindtouch Deki is a
web wiki/CMS that runs on Mono.

Not overwhelming, but not far from being a failure.

------
windsurfer
Could anyone tell me what "Commercial Support" even means? Does it mean you
pay them so you can call them up when you have problems?

